# Website down?



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Is the website/forum down? When i try accessing both pages, it says:

"Account Suspended
This Account Has Been Suspended"


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I got the same msg


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

im getting:

Sorry, the board is unavailable at this time.

We will be back soon...

the site must be performing some updates? haha not gonna lie...i been pretty bored this morning without scape. hahahaha


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

jc0522 said:


> im getting:
> 
> Sorry, the board is unavailable at this time.
> 
> ...


I get the same message. I agree that they are probably updating the site.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Same here, same message as JC the 2nd time, first time was a colorful screen of NO SCAPERS ALLOWED.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

A day later and it is still down. Can't complain though since it is a free forum.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi guys! I just learned that we are in the process of transferring from Edward (Paradise) server to a new one. No time frame has been given but hopefully it will be up and running soon as the Sunday's meet is fast approaching. Thank you all for your patience and we appreciate all the concern. I will update you as soon as I have news for everybody.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi fellow SCAPE members,

The reason for no access is because we are moving the site to a new location. An announcement was posted but the problem is no one can read it right now. I will try to find out the timeframe (hoping it will be soon) and update you when we know.

Thanks for your patience and cooperation.

P.S. Thanks for posting the info Bo.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Update: Found out that the forums are also turned off due to the high volume of traffic from our OC Fair exposure. So we have two reasons for the site being down. 

Again I will update you as soon as we get new information.

Thanks.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

The unofficial SCAPE forum is here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/california/112425-where-scape.html
A lot of the members have made their way there


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

HEy all. Go to the unoficial Link that Jnaz posted and you can join the Yahoo group. The auction site is up on a link from the yahoo group so you can register your auction stuff from there.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

SCAPE UPDATE: Due to some technical difficulties with regards to Domain transfer, the SCAPE site will be up and running in approximately 72 hours or about 3 more days. We appreciate very much your patience and understanding and on that note, the *SCAPE monthly meeting scheduled this Sunday July 25 will also be postponed to August 22 *instead. All members and concerned individuals who have RSVP'd will be sent notices via their personal emails . Subsequent announcements will also be made in other forums, Facebook and our newly created yahoo group. We would appreciate it a lot if you help spread the word about what is going on. Thank you all and until the next update.
SCAPE Board


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

SCAPE is back up and running, please come and join us!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Neon Shrimp, or anyone really. Why does it say plesklogin... It always redirects me to that. What is that and how do I get back on SCAPE...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is a link that is working right now if you can't get on with the home page address:

http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/forum.php


----------

